# setting small tank



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi everyone and a belated Happy New year to you all. I have this tank not sure of the size, (it was a little mermaid tank before) so i think its maybe a 1.5 or 3.0 gal tank. My question is, can i use a 125w heater in it if i keep the settings at the lowest?, the tank is glass or do i have to get one of those pad heaters?


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Mods, please move to equipment talk section


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

No, don't do it. You can fry fish in minutes with that kind of wattage in such a small tank. Get a 25w heater at most.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

LOL thanks, i figured as much, no worries, off to the lfs i go!, unless anyone in Surrey/Delta/langley has a small heater they want to get rid of...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Walmart carries a Tetra 50 watt heater that I usually use on tanks like that ......they don't have an adjustable temperature, but they are set up to maintain a 78 degree temp. Only about $10 ....I have never had probs out of them


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 11, 2012)

I have one of those preset temp heaters you can have. I'm in Langley around Willowbrook Mall. PM me to arrange picking it up.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

The biggest problem with the large heaters is if they malfunction. They have sensors that will turn them off, but if the sensors malfunctions they will heat the tank super fast and to a super high temperature.

Keeping the heater in line with the tank size is the best way of ensuring that even if the heater stays on, it can never heat the body of water so much as to kill the fish.

I've had more losses from over heated tanks (heater sensor issues) than I have from under heated (power loss) issues. That being said neither happens often as I have larger tanks. For a 2.5g and less it is even more important to have an appropriate sized heater. 

Just my experience.

C


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Had one of those, I think it is closer to 3g than to 1.5 g/. It is actually a lovely rimless tank. Get a nice nano LED from AQ.LED and you are ready for a nice setup.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Had one of those, I think it is closer to 3g than to 1.5 g/. It is actually a lovely rimless tank. Get a nice nano LED from AQ.LED and you are ready for a nice setup.


great minds think alike:bigsmile:


----------

